# what does P.A.X. stand for ???



## enny

okay so working in hospitality i hear the term pax, it refers to covers or numbers of people being served eg.
table of 2 walks into restaurant - 2 pax walked in 
but i sit there like wtf *what does it actually mean*.

wiki dint help just some crap about linux lol


----------



## pembroke

WikiAnswers - What does pax mean in relation to restaurant seating

try this link, it basically means persons or passengers/customers


----------



## nichole

PAX means something like a no. As what you've said that 2 pax coming then 2 costumer. So it means pax is called for a no. of guess. And that's word are for business term.


----------



## enny

sorry if i didnt make myself clear, i understand that the word pax means customers but i want to know what the P.A.X. actually stand for
possibly an abbreviation of french or latin words ?


----------



## boar_d_laze

"PAX" is a plural, while "PAP" is the singluar. The term seems to have come from the travel industry -- either an airline or Thomas Cook -- and migrated to the hotel and hosspitality industries from there. 

The best I can do, without any support at all mind you, is "person (or personnel) aboard plane." 

BDL


----------



## enny

thank you bdl, you know even more than the internet!!!!

knowing what it stands for (maybe) i think it is a rather stupid term
next time im told we have x pax in the restaurant i will bang my head against the wall thinking wtf kind of plane is this


----------



## deborahavelino

Dear enny i was curiosity also and the most plausible answer was "Ladies & Gentlemen, PAX stands for Persons, Amount X 1,2,3,4, whatever Ships used it to define how many passengers where on board. i.e. Persons Amount X 1000 then we took over the abbreviation. PAX Sorry for all other guessing Chris


----------



## rbrad

Persons approximate.


----------



## Brucedonuts

enny said:


> okay so working in hospitality i hear the term pax, it refers to covers or numbers of people being served eg.
> table of 2 walks into restaurant - 2 pax walked in
> but i sit there like wtf *what does it actually mean*.
> 
> wiki dint help just some crap about linux lol


Not sure but just a guess. Could it mean "Persons Attending or Expected"?


----------



## nurtsi.nurminen

deborahavelino said:


> Dear enny i was curiosity also and the most plausible answer was "Ladies & Gentlemen, PAX stands for Persons, Amount X 1,2,3,4, whatever Ships used it to define how many passengers where on board. i.e. Persons Amount X 1000 then we took over the abbreviation. PAX Sorry for all other guessing Chris


 Nope: Person Aboard X. That's it. And then we borrowed it to hospitality business and it sticked.


----------

